# Fuel price down South?



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi guys is diesel any cheaper on your side of the border than up here? I remember traveling over the border for cheap fuel each week with my dad before the euro came in and was just wandering what sort of price it is atm?
Diesel is about 139p here atm or 132p from the supermarket stations.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

In the midlands its 137p at the supermarket!!!! was 144p at BP garage.... not good.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Paying 129.9 at Shell local too me for regular unleaded, which seems to pretty decent compared to elsewhere!


----------



## THE PERSIAN (Jan 26, 2010)

Its about £1.10 when converted into sterling.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Paying 129.9 at Shell local too me for regular unleaded, which seems to pretty decent compared to elsewhere!


For Diesel?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Regular unleaded.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Cheaper! not on your life mate. It's rip off south down here bud.

Got caught short the other day and had to pay £1.50 for normal diesel :doublesho

Hense I only put a tenner in, average price is still 1.39-1.42


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

888-Dave said:


> Cheaper! not on your life mate. It's rip off south down here bud.
> 
> Got caught short the other day and had to pay £1.50 for normal diesel :doublesho
> 
> Hense I only put a tenner in, average price is still 1.39-1.42


Hehe, I was talking about South of Ireland hence why this is in the Ireland forum  But I'm glad to hear we aren't getting ripped of completely compared to what you guys across the water are.



THE PERSIAN said:


> Its about £1.10 when converted into sterling.


Hmmm would only really save me £10 max a tank as its a 50mile round trip for me and that means timing it to arive there on a near empty tank. Unless I brought home a couple of 25ltr drums as well :devil: is that illegal?


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.pumps.ie


----------

